
AWS community leaders share best practices for building on AWS (6/25 1PM PDT) - jedberg
https://awscommunityvoices.splashthat.com/
======
ttymck
Probably won't be any answers around how to save on egregious, anti-
competitive bandwidth pricing?

~~~
jedberg
There might be! These are community members, not Amazon employees.

